# [ 2007 ] HGVC at the Flamingo and the monorail



## MoeDan2727 (Jul 23, 2007)

We are staying here in October and I see on the virtual tour the monrail seems to be in the back parking lot.  

Questions:
1.  Is is it noisy? are there roomsto avoid to avoid the noice?
2.  Is the entrance as convenient as it appears.

Dan


----------



## ricoba (Jul 23, 2007)

You shouldn't hear the monorail, at least I don't remember ever hearing it from the suite.

But to get to the monorail, you have to walk all the way up to the Flamingo and then back to the station, which is right next to the HGVC.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Jul 23, 2007)

MoeDan2727 said:


> We are staying here in October and I see on the virtual tour the monrail seems to be in the back parking lot.
> 
> Questions:
> 1.  Is is it noisy? are there roomsto avoid to avoid the noice?
> ...




Really.

That's a pain.

Well it was a thought.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## ricoba (Jul 23, 2007)

MoeDan2727 said:


> Really.
> 
> That's a pain.
> 
> ...




Sort of my thoughts....All the stations are at the back end of the strip hotels (except for the LV Hilton, it's beside the hotel)  So all the stations are a good walk in to the main casino/hotel.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 23, 2007)

[WARNING:  SEXIST MALE PIG THINKING FOLLOWS]

While I find it annoying that you have walk into the Flamingo when the HGVC Flamingo is basically sitting at the monorail station...it IS an enjoyable stroll walking back through the Flamingo pool setting.

The "uniforms" alone of the pool side servers make the walk very pleasant.


----------



## tompalm (Jul 24, 2007)

We were there in May and stayed in the south tower.  It is smoke free and closer to the casino than any other part of the HGVC at the Flamingo.  

The monorail is quiet and I don't think that you can hear it from any of the rooms.  If you are worried about noise, they had a party at the pool almost every night and there was loud music until midnight.  We were always up late, and usually just getting back to the ts around midnight, so no big deal.  

Here is a good tip about parking:  If you want to valet, check your car at the hotel, or casino and it is free, or whatever you feel like tipping.  If you valet your car at the ts, you have to pay the ts $6.00 per day, plus tip.


----------



## derb (Jul 24, 2007)

TomPalm said:
			
		

> Here is a good tip about parking:  If you want to valet, check your car at the hotel, or casino and it is free, or whatever you feel like tipping.  If you valet your car at the ts, you have to pay the ts $6.00 per day, plus tip.



Now why didn't I think of that.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Blues (Jul 24, 2007)

When I stay at HGVC Flamingo, I always park in the hotel self-parking lot.  It's actually closer to HGVC than it is to the hotel.  Enter off Audrie St, just like you're going to HGVC; but turn left into the hotel parking structure rather than right into HGVC.


----------



## Janann (Aug 28, 2007)

*Secret entrance*

:whoopie: There is an entrance to the monorail other than what is described above.  If you exit the HGVC building through the driveway and go slightly to the right across the driveway, you'll see an elevator that says something like "guests only."  Insert your room card, and the elevator will take you upstairs to the monorail.  Although if you can't find the elevator, I don't see what the big deal is with taking the switchbacks to get upstairs to the station.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Aug 30, 2007)

Janann said:


> :whoopie: There is an entrance to the monorail other than what is described above.  If you exit the HGVC building through the driveway and go slightly to the right across the driveway, you'll see an elevator that says something like "guests only."  Insert your room card, and the elevator will take you upstairs to the monorail.  Although if you can't find the elevator, I don't see what the big deal is with taking the switchbacks to get upstairs to the station.



Does the front desk point the way?  If so this would be great.

Dan


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Sep 1, 2007)

Janann said:


> :whoopie: There is an entrance to the monorail other than what is described above.  If you exit the HGVC building through the driveway and go slightly to the right across the driveway, you'll see an elevator that says something like "guests only."  Insert your room card, and the elevator will take you upstairs to the monorail.  Although if you can't find the elevator, I don't see what the big deal is with taking the switchbacks to get upstairs to the station.



Is this actually  the Summer Bay entrance to the Monorail? I asked the manager at HGVC Flamingo before if HGVC was going to get a Monrail entrance like Summer Bay had and she said no - Summer Bay had paid for theirs....That was a really stupid move on the part of the HOA; HGVC gave up and and now has the eyesore of the Monorail surrounding it...for free...

There should be no noise at Flamingo as all rooms are on the opposite side of the building from the Monorail...unlike the other two HGVC resorts the units are only on one side of the hallway, not both...


----------



## derb (Sep 2, 2007)

The last I heard, the HGVC Flamingo did not want a public entrance/exit to the monorail b/c they, and I agree, felt there would be a tremendous amount of foot traffic thru the lobby as people used it as a thruway to the Flamingo via the pool area.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Sep 3, 2007)

derb said:


> The last I heard, the Flamingo did not want a public entrance/exit to the monorail b/c they, and I agree, felt there would be a tremendous amount of foot traffic thru the lobby as people used it as a thruway to the Flamingo via the pool area.



Now I am really confused.  Anyway we have a car for the week because we had some expiring points so we probably won't use the monorail anyway.  We haven't yet and unless they extend the $9 per day through to the end of the year we probalby won't.

Is the entrance a back way to Bally's?

Dan


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Staying at HGVC Flamingo next week....about parking*



Blues said:


> When I stay at HGVC Flamingo, I always park in the hotel self-parking lot.  It's actually closer to HGVC than it is to the hotel.  Enter off Audrie St, just like you're going to HGVC; but turn left into the hotel parking structure rather than right into HGVC.




RCI Confirmation says Valet Parking is $13/day.  I assume self-parking lot has a fee?  I would also assume it's a lot less than Valet.  Can anyone tell me, please?  Thanks!


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 14, 2011)

Egret1986 said:


> RCI Confirmation says Valet Parking is $13/day.  I assume self-parking lot has a fee?  I would also assume it's a lot less than Valet.  Can anyone tell me, please?  Thanks!


Self-parking is still free.

Note:  This thread is almost 4 years old...

Kurt


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 25, 2021)

Can someone share some up-to-date information on HGVC Flamingo and the monorail, and summarize *all* available ways of accessing the monorail while staying at the Flamingo?

Looking at the Google Street View, I can see stairs that appear to provide access to the monorail from the street near HGVC. Can someone confirm this?









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com
				





Janann said:


> There is an entrance to the monorail other than what is described above. If you exit the HGVC building through the driveway and go slightly to the right across the driveway, you'll see an elevator that says something like "guests only." Insert your room card, and the elevator will take you upstairs to the monorail.



Is it this one, as seen on Google Street View? The sign says "Hotel Registration".


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 25, 2021)

Wow, this thread was first posted in July 2007.
Can someone please updated the information and answer Nowaker question?


----------



## Janann (Dec 25, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> Can someone share some up-to-date information on HGVC Flamingo and the monorail, and summarize *all* available ways of accessing the monorail while staying at the Flamingo?
> 
> Looking at the Google Street View, I can see stairs that appear to provide access to the monorail from the street near HGVC. Can someone confirm this?
> 
> ...


Your link to the elevator view is correct.  The other side of the clear elevator that you are looking at (not a staircase) has a door that could be accessed in the past.  Someone else will need to verify that the doors still open with an HGVC Flamingo room key.

Unfortunately the Google street view picture skips a bit, but here is best screen shot I could get of the other side of the elevator with ramp access.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 25, 2021)

Janann said:


> Your link to the elevator view is correct.  The other side of the clear elevator that you are looking at (not a staircase) has a door that could be accessed in the past.  Someone else will need to verify that the doors still open with an HGVC Flamingo room key.
> 
> Unfortunately the Google street view picture skips a bit, but here is best screen shot I could get of the other side of the elevator with ramp access.
> 
> View attachment 44229


Thank you and wishing you a very Happy Christmas Day.


----------

